
Head of Harvard’s chemistry department arrested for lying about work with China - _1
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/28/21112269/harvard-charles-lieber-arrested-fbi-china-lie-false-statements
======
pseingatl
When will people learn? When approached by a government agent, the sole
response is, "as soon as my lawyer arrives."

Recent disclosures about FBI "tweaking" their form 302 ("Report of
Investigation") in the Flynn case highlights the peril of uncounseled
interviews.

18 USC 1001 is a real thing folks. So is the 5th Amendment. So is the 6th
Amendment right to counsel. Start with the 6th and go from there, not the
other way around.

